# Logo bearbeiten



## markus-g (6. August 2004)

Hallo,
hab mir mal an die Arbeit gemacht ein Logo zumachen. Doch leider ist  es ziemlich pixelig. Könntet ihr mir das verbessern und eventuell noch Formen dazupacken, was eurer Meinung nach passen würde? In das schwarze Feld kommt dann der Name der Internetseite.  Also über jede Art von Verbesserungen würde ich mich freuen.

Das BIld findet ihr hier http://berg.heim.at/anden/423059/logovorschlag.jpg

Hab euch den Link geschickt, da das Bild für den Dateianhang zu groß ist.

MFG
Markus
;-) Endlich geiles Wetter!


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Tut mir leid, aber auf tutorials.de ist Eigeninitiative angesagt.
Deshalb ist der Thread doch eher ein Fall für die "Creative Lounge",
damit wir dir, vielleicht mit einigen kreativen Vorschlägen, weiterhelfen können


----------



## dadiscobeat (7. August 2004)

Mit was wurde denn das erstellt ?


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Ich schätze mal mit Photoshop und dann in einer sehr sehr schlechten Quali abgespeichert.
Aber mal ne andere Frage: Warum sind 7KB zu groß für den Anhang?  

Sonst such doch mal hier im Forum. Dort findest du viele nützliche Tipps zum Thema Logo, denn ein Logo das gut aussieht, aber nichts über die Firma widerspiegelt ist meiner Meinung nach ein schlechtes Logo.

Ach ja: Das Ganze schaut eher nach nem Banner aus als nach einem Logo.
Oder ist das so gewollt? 

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## markus-g (7. August 2004)

Ja,ihr habt recht. es soll ein banner sein. ich hab das ganze nur in paint gemacht. Also könntet ihr mir da verbesserungen vornehmen, da ich von sowas wie man sieht kaum ahnung habe.
MFG
Markus


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Hi Markus!

Wofür soll es denn ein Banner sein? Thema/Art der Seite? Könnte mir auch vorstellen das Paint nicht das richtige Programm dafür ist, vor allem wenn es ein "hochwertiger" Banner sein soll.  

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## markus-g (8. August 2004)

Also das Banner soll für eine Fußball-Informationsseite sein. Mir ist klar, dass Pain kein professionelles Progeamm ist,aber mit den anderen kenn ich micht leider nicht aus.
MFG
Markus


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. August 2004)

Das mit dem "Auskennen" kann man ja ändern.
Du solltest uns nur mitteilen, welche Programme dir,
außer Paint, zur Verfügung stehen. Sonst geben wir 
dir tolle Tipps wie du den Banner besser gestalten kannst,
die du aber nicht umsetzen kannst


----------



## markus-g (8. August 2004)

Mir stehen unteranderem photshop 8 und freehand zu verfügung. Ich hab schoin versucht mich in die programme hineinzuarbeiten, aber es gelang mir nicht. Und so bin ich immer wieder auf paint zurückgekommen. Deswegen wollte ich euch, als experten fragen, ob ihr mir den header bearbeiten könnt. WEnn ihr den nciht bearbeiten könnt , könnt ihr mir vielleicht Tipps geben,mit denen ich ein gutes  machen kann.

MFG
Markus


----------



## ShadowMan (8. August 2004)

Huhu Markus  

Also das wir das für dich machen wird nicht gehen, schließlich sollst du es ja auch mal lernen, aber dir Tipps zu geben dürfte kein Problem sein.

Wichtig wäre nur vielleicht das du dich ein wenig in PS einarbeitest, dich dann am Banner versuchst und wenn du nicht weiter weißt:

1. trivialerweise im Handbuch nachschaust
2. im Forum suchst
3 falls alles nichts hilft uns fragst 

Hier wird dir mit absoluter Sicherheit gerne geholfen.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Kreativ sein musst du leider selbst


----------



## dadiscobeat (9. August 2004)

Hi

also machen musst du dir den Header schon selber, aber etwas Hilfestellung kannst du jederzeit bekommen.

Hier ein paar Links

Link 1 
Link 2 
Link 3 
Link 4


----------

